# Trifonov in Cambridge review.



## PlaySalieri

I thought I would post this as I saw Trifonov play in Cambridge last night.

I must say I baulked at the cost of this concert - 45 pounds a ticket - which for me meant 135 as I took my wife and son (a young pianist). 

Trifonov played in a drama theatre which seated perhaps 200-300. The concert was sold out and I could have easily sold our tickets at a profit as there were at least 20 people hoping for returns. 

Trifonov played Scriabin sonata, Liszt sonata, Chopin 24 preludes - and 4 encores.

What to say about a young man who has dazzled the world and won many a major competition?

I was impressed by his technique - he seems capable of anything. But for all that I can't say this performance made a strong musical impression on me. I don't understand why - I often found my attention wandering and failed to get absorbed in the playing. Occasionally I was wowed by a brilliant passage here and there - but I found something lacking in every piece played and I regretted spending that amount of money on this performer.

I should say he did receive a standing ovation from 80% of the audience and shouts of bravo but I was not one of them.


----------



## sehmett

I listened to Trifonov playing in London (Royal Festival Hall). It was remarkable performance! This name should be remembered because he is definitely a future greatest pianist! Now I am constantly checking his future concerts list. Next time he is in London, I shall definitely go.


----------



## Radames

I've seen him twice - Tchaikovsky 1st concerto in Boston last fall and Liszt 1st in Ottawa this winter. Thought he was great in both.


----------

